# pill, implant and pregnancy symptoms? what, why? -_-



## le_skeleton

hey, i was put on the implant 6th dec 2012. i was on my period for somewhere between 6-7 months, so my doctor put me on the pill about a month ago. the bleeding stopped after 2 days of being on the pill.

now, before i was put on the pill, i was having regular sex with my ex boyfriend, we broke up on the 28th june. a week later, i had a booty call, without a condom. and now i am sleeping with my new boyfriend. we haven't had sex in about 2 weeks, it was only one time we've slept together.

my problem is that i've had a few pregnancy symptoms and i'm not sure if it's because of all the contraception i'm on or if there's a chance i am pregnant.

i'm suffering from:
>headaches
>fatigue
>nausea
>loss of appetite
>hot flushes
>mood swings
>things not tasting how they should
>bleeding gums
>and what i think may have been implantation bleeding. not entirely sure, because it was quite light, yet very painful..

i got the pain about 2 days before i started bleeding and i only bled for 3 days. i finished yesterday.

what are the chances i am pregnant? i'm probably not, but what should i do if i am?


----------



## rose.

Hi, your symptoms could either be down to pregnancy symptoms of your body adjusting to the birth control. I would suggest you take a pregnancy test, first response ones are the best and can tell you the earliest. If its negative, do another one in 2 weeks then you should know for sure. If you are pregnant, contact your doctors surgery and they will tell you what to do next :) good luck!


----------



## lilyanne

The pill can have pregnancy like side effects in the beginning for some women. Especially since your cycles were messed up to begin with, it may take a cycle for your body to get adjusted so that might explain the break through bleeding which is common if you start midcycle or forget a pill or two. If they symptoms continue for another cycle, I would talk to your doctor about trying a different brand. For me, the cerazette was terrible but I had no problems with orthotricyclen. 
If I read this correctly, then you were on the pill when you had unprotected sex? If you were on the pill and were taking it correctly, then the chances of you being pregnant are slim to none. If you are still nervous, then the best thing to do is take a test.


----------



## FlowerTots13

My cycle was messed up with the implant too, and thought I was pregnant when I first had the implant as its exactly the same symptoms. When I had it removed and went onto the pill the same happened. I also thought the same, but it could be your body changing. I got told that there's a very slim chance as the hormone is still in your system(don't hold me to that??) 
Best bet is do a pregnancy test to rule pregnancy out, and then if the pill doesn't suit you you can always change what pill you have.


----------



## karolynca

My sister was on the pill when she got pregnant (not even missing a day of it) :wacko:

As others have said...you could be or couldn't be. Try taking a pregnancy test to find out...however, for me, I get so horrible symptoms on the pill that I have never been able to take any brand...


----------



## Ethereal

The only thing you can do is test, but BC throws your hormones off for a while until your body adjusts to it. Good luck.

FYI: I was on the pill when I fell pregnant.


----------



## Jleanne

I would deffinately do a test to be sure. 

Last year i had a missed period and started feeling sick, doing a test didnt even enter my mind because i had the coil put in and had it years and never a problem. In the end i did a test and i was pregnant.....I assumed the coil must have come out when i went to the toilet but when i had my scan it turned out the coil was still in there!!


----------

